# صور من فيلم الالام المسيح



## blackguitar (20 فبراير 2006)

*صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*انا جايبلكوا شويه صور من فيلم الام المسيح ويارب تعجبكوا واشوف تعليقاتكم*










*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (20 فبراير 2006)

اد ما الصور صعبة اوى بس جميلة اوى ، شكراً اخى الحبيب


----------



## blackguitar (20 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل اخى الحبيب سامح*


----------



## †gomana† (20 فبراير 2006)

*الصور صعبة جدا جدا يا بلاكوتا*
*بس جميلة اوى اوى شكرا ليك*


----------



## †gomana† (25 فبراير 2006)

*فعلا يا بولا كلامك صح جدا*

*شكرا جدا لمحبتك*


----------



## blackguitar (27 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى على كلامك يا جيجى *


----------



## مستر بيرو (12 ديسمبر 2006)

_* الصور   بجد خالية عينى تتدمع بس جميله جدا*_


----------



## fakhry2010 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمجبتك


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## كرستينا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*يعني ايه صور مؤذية يا ست فراشة المنتدى .. دا اكبر دليل على المحبة والتضحية والفداء .. هذه الالام والجراح والموت على الصليب ثم القيامة هي التي انقذت البشرية من حكم الموت ومن الخطية الاصلية ,
انها محبة فائقة ليس لها مثيل( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية ) 

شكرا أخي blackguitar  صور في غاية الجمال والوضوح .. وانا طول فترة اسبوع الآلام كل يوم بشوف الفيلم الرائع دا .. وما زال هذا الفيلم سبب بركة لكثيرين في اكثر بلاد العالم وبسببه تحول كثيرين الى المسيحية .
والرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا مرة تانية​*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*يعني ايه صور مؤذية يا ست فراشة المنتدى .. دا اكبر دليل على المحبة والتضحية والفداء .. هذه الالام والجراح والموت على الصليب ثم القيامة هي التي انقذت البشرية من حكم الموت ومن الخطية الاصلية ,
انها محبة فائقة ليس لها مثيل( لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية ) *

*ذلكَ معتقدك ...ولكني فعلا تأذيت من الصــور 

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشةالمنتدى*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

شكرا لك الصورة مؤثرة


----------



## Nemoo (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

جميله اوى اوى


----------



## ahmed aly (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

شاهدت أمس فيلم ألام المسيح .. فيلم شديد القسوه ، لم يمهلنا مخرجه الشهير أن نلتقط أنفاسنا .. لم يرد راحتنا للحظات ويذهب بنا فى فلاش باك الى عالم سيدنا المسيح عيسى عليه السلام حيث المحبه والتعاليم الأنسانيه الدينيه السمحه الرائعه ... 
انما صمم المخرج على أن يكون الفيلم بكامله عن ألام السيد المسيح .. هى ليله واحده .. ليلة أن أسلمه يهوذا للعسكر واليهود الذين ما كان لديهم هدف سوى تعذيب وقتل هذا الجسد النحيل الرقيق العظيم ... 
ما أجمل سيدنا عيسى .. النبى الذى أعطاه الله عز وجل خاصية له وحده .. كلمة الله عز وجل .. ولكنهم اليهود .. ويكفى هذا الفيلم أنه أنه عاد ليكشف دموية بعض اليهود وعشقهم للدم ولعذاب البشر ذلك لأن اعتقادهم أنهم شعب الله المختار وكل ما سواهم ليسوا الا عبيدا لهم . 
تألمت .. توجعت .. ولكن أمام فيلم على أعلى مستوى من الصناعه: موسيقى وتمثيل واخراج وصوره وكشف ما يحاول اليهود ستره .. ولكن ضايقنى كثيرا أن المسيح ظهر وعينه اليمنى مغلقه من اصابتها بالضرب فى أول الفيلم وربما مال قلبى الى الفيلم الجميل الذى رأته منذ ربع قرن وهو فيلم المسيح فكان أكثر دفئا وجمالا وشجنا .. 
ولكن هذه ارادة المخرج الكبير ميل جيبسون .. أراد أن يقدم فقط ألام المسيح وقد قدمها ودغدغ مفاصلنا معه


----------



## tonylovejesus (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*الصور فعلا جميلة جدا  شكرا على تعبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

صور جميله 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*بجد صور قد ما هى تالمنا كلنا
لكن بتبين لينا قد اية ربنا بيحمنا واتحمل كتير علشانا

انا اخدت شوية منهم
حقيقى رااااائعين
*


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*


----------



## alger (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

*c'est des photos qui trace la vie de jésus ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

_*صوررررر صعبة اوي علي فادي عظيم
مرسيه ليك​*_


----------



## ميسو العسل (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

كلش حلوه الصور يسلموووووووووووووووووو


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: صور من فيلم الالام المسيح*

_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

